# Skunks as pets



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Some of you are probably thinking WTF?!!! a skunk as a pet?! but I have recently seen a video of a very tame, and even affectionate skunk, and they look like a kind of cool pet to have. Does anyone in the UK have one (or more) and would they like to share their experiences with them? : victory:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Oooohhhhhhhhhhh


theres so many people with skunks on here and in the Uk really now! Im sure youll get floods of replies!


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Quite a few people on here do. Just search "skunk" in the search and a few should come up


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

PrimalUrges said:


> *Some of you are probably thinking WTF?!!! a skunk as a pet*?! but I have recently seen a video of a very tame, and even affectionate skunk, and they look like a kind of cool pet to have. Does anyone in the UK have one (or more) and would they like to share their experiences with them? : victory:


lmao, skunks are the norm arounf this forum, there are many people on here with skunks, includin us, we have one little critter called Domino, its like havin a baby toddler, a cat and a dog all rolled into one, can be hard work but i wouldnt have him any other way. Would love a little friend for him sometime soon

they even make good hospital visitors or PAT friends see! this is Domino on his visit to the ward i work on


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Look on the sub forum to this one - exotic animals : victory:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lmao, skunks are the norm arounf this forum, there are many people on here with skunks, includin us, we have one little critter called Domino, its like havin a baby toddler, a cat and a dog all rolled into one, can be hard work but i wouldnt have him any other way. Would love a little friend for him sometime soon
> 
> they even make good hospital visitors or PAT friends see! this is Domino on his visit to the ward i work on


 
lmao, that pic is amazing


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ooooh Domino is coming to PAT me tonight:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> lmao, that pic is amazing


 
i have pics of him with a few of the other patients too, i posted a thread about it. The PAT people bring in a king charles every friday for the patients to see, so i thought why not take Dom in! so i did! they all loved it n now the king charles pales in comparison the poor thing :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Skunks make the worst pets, do not get one, they look all cute and fluffy on the outside but inside they are monsters who will remove the plaster from your walls, the lino from your floor and your duvet from your bed, they'll leave smelly presents in unwatched corners and will raid your bin at every opportunity. 




xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


>


What's with his coat? Looking very yellow there, may want to review his diet.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Skunks make the worst pets, do not get one, they look all cute and fluffy on the outside but inside they are monsters who will remove the plaster from your walls, the lino from your floor and your duvet from your bed, they'll leave smelly presents in unwatched corners and will raid your bin at every opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
well if youd have bothered to read other threads about him you would know that his coat was like that when we got him because of the diet he was on BEFORE he came to us!!! He is on the correct diet thankyou very much and his coat is improving 
:censor::bash:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

i went to emmaj's house and saw her skunks, they are sooooo cute, i would love to have one, but would have to live outside im afraid just incase it sprayed! 

and about the PAT thats really nice of you to do that, they are a bit more interesting than a dog or a cat so im sure people love them! plus alot of people will never have touched one before im guessing!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Skunks make the worst pets, do not get one, they look all cute and fluffy on the outside but inside they are monsters who will remove the plaster from your walls, the lino from your floor and your duvet from your bed, they'll leave smelly presents in unwatched corners and will raid your bin at every opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oooh Fixx sure thats not yourself your talking about.:whistling2: Im sure all the skunk owners on here love there pets so they cant be that bad. I will tell you how well and wonderful Cats boy is later as hes coming to visit me tonight and I feel privelaged:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well if youd have bothered to read other threads about him you would know that his coat was like that when we got him because of the diet he was on BEFORE he came to us!!! He is on the correct diet thankyou very much and his coat is improving
> :censor::bash:


Looking at the pictures of when you got him and he looked a lot whiter then than he does now.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Looking at the pictures of when you got him and he looked a lot whiter then than he does now.


You certainly know how to wind people up:bash:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Oooh Fixx sure thats not yourself your talking about.:whistling2:


Nope definitely skunks I was on about, I stink, the skunks don't :whistling2: And I love our skunks too, all six of the little sock stealing monsters, I just like to get the negative side in before all the lovey-gushy stuff gets posted by everyone else :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Looking at the pictures of when you got him and he looked a lot whiter then than he does now.


he doesnt look any different! sometimes lightin plays a part in photos you know! the lights in hospitals are s:censor:t!!
i can assure you my skunk is eating exactly what he should be and i dont need advice from you thankyou very much!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Just a thought Cat, is Domino insured for third party, as when I used to take my dog PAT visiting, you had to take out their own insurance to make sure you were covered : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Looking at the pictures of when you got him and he looked a lot whiter then than he does now.


 
he looks at lot whiter on the recenter pics on my phone taken the other week :whistling2:




























Cat he has come on fantastic compared to what his coat was like hun :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Dominoe*

Hes definately Black /white and so bloody gorgeous. We are all in love with Dom.:flrt::flrt: Cat and Ditta are very nice too:2thumb: A big thankyou to both of you for bringing him for us to see and kiss and cuddle:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Hes definately Black /white and so bloody gorgeous. We are all in love with Dom.:flrt::flrt: Cat and Ditta are very nice too:2thumb: A big thankyou to both of you for bringing him for us to see and kiss and cuddle:flrt:


here here shell dom is in fantastic condition he was yellow when cat an ditta got him as is my kaimi.............but they have done a fantastic job with that boy the heart ache an finger ache cat has put into him being fit an well !!!!!!!!!!!


that skunk couldnt be more loved by anyone he has a fantastic home with 2 fantastic mums an he is thriving :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Nope definitely skunks I was on about, I stink, the skunks don't :whistling2: And I love our skunks too, all six of the little sock stealing monsters, I just like to get the negative side in before all the lovey-gushy stuff gets posted by everyone else :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i have more to add to your negatives..............

skunks have big teeth an they will bite at somepoint even if it be an accident 

i have been nailed a few times............once by my bino.....twice by one of my classics once by tatty who was poorly an stayed with me an once by bam who was also staying with me but was poorly 

its bloomin hurts when they bite too alot worse than a cat bite 

they may be cute but they have big heffin teeth that mean business when they use them


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Em I didnt realise how nice skunk fur smells, Its a nice warm musky smell I thought they would be strong like ferts are but nope. Oh god the bug appears to have gotten to me too:bash: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Em I didnt realise how nice skunk fur smells, Its a nice warm musky smell I thought they would be strong like ferts are but nope. Oh god the bug appears to have gotten to me too:bash: :lol2:


 
LOL nice aint it shell :2thumb:

you have sooooooooooooo been bitten :Na_Na_Na_Na:

your gonna have a skunky next season :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh no no no.........................Mmm I think I may be in denial:whistling2: ...................... Goes off to search Yell.com for Skunkaholics number


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just curious, what do you feed a skunk??:flrt:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> Just curious, what do you feed a skunk??:flrt:


Skunk Food of course ! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
seriously can you get skunk food? dry food / wet food?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skunks eat 


veg.........with a bit of fruit and some protien


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool. When you say protein, do you mean mealworms and crickets or pinkies ect?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

chicken, tuna, prawns, pasta, rice , dog biscuits


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think the bit of protein they have can be chicks,cottage cheese, mealworms and Im not sure what else. Mmmm I need to start researching so in years to come I will know all I need to :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I think the bit of protein they have can be chicks,cottage cheese, mealworms and Im not sure what else. Mmmm I need to start researching so in years to come I will know all I need to :whistling2:


yeah them too shell lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ya got it working again Im glad to see. Had it overheated or had the plug come out:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

over heat me thinks lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks emma and shell, i have some wonderful pics of him and his gorgeous yellow coat so they will go up on a thread tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> over heat me thinks lol


 
I wonder why:whistling2: The fans probably blocked with husky fluff:lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

PrimalUrges said:


> Some of you are probably thinking WTF?!!! a skunk as a pet?! but I have recently seen a video of a very tame, and even affectionate skunk, and they look like a kind of cool pet to have. Does anyone in the UK have one (or more) and would they like to share their experiences with them? : victory:


lol. gosh, where does one start!!!

as others have said, have a look at the exotic mammals section!

whatever you need to know, for sure someone on here will be able to help!

please feel free to drop a pm or whatever 

N


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lmao, skunks are the norm arounf this forum, there are many people on here with skunks, includin us, we have one little critter called Domino, its like havin a baby toddler, a cat and a dog all rolled into one, can be hard work but i wouldnt have him any other way. Would love a little friend for him sometime soon
> 
> they even make good hospital visitors or PAT friends see! this is Domino on his visit to the ward i work on


thats one bad injury shes lost half her face :eek4: :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Em I didnt realise how nice skunk fur smells, Its a nice warm musky smell I thought they would be strong like ferts are but nope. Oh god the bug appears to have gotten to me too:bash: :lol2:


Haha shell, snap! 

First time quannah did it for me nerys bino! he was so little and cute and I just wanted to steal him there and then!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I think the bit of protein they have can be chicks,cottage cheese, mealworms and Im not sure what else. Mmmm I need to start researching so in years to come I will know all I need to :whistling2:


Haha ive got a folder with all sheets i did from everything ive learnt!! I just was researching for months and months and i still learning loads! I hope ill be ready for the end of the year! lol when i *plan* to get one.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Haha ive got a folder with all sheets i did from everything ive learnt!! I just was researching for months and months and i still learning loads! I hope ill be ready for the end of the year! lol when i *plan* to get one.


Arent they amazing. I imagined them to be bigger than they are. My whole family are smitten. My OH is stamping his feet and demanding Santa brings him a Skunk:lol2:
Loving the new siggy Joe


----------



## snakefish (Jan 16, 2009)

I saw a documentary about Americans keeping skunks as pets, they got them de-scented tho! I would have one anyday! theyre soooo cute!! <3


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

You can sometimes get adult de-scented ones, but all babies should now be entire (unless illegally descented of course).


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snakefish said:


> I saw a documentary about Americans keeping skunks as pets, they got them de-scented tho! I would have one anyday! theyre soooo cute!! <3


 
LOL not when your cleaning their den out of things they have stolen they aint lol...............charging at you an stomping huffing an puffin at you :no1::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I would like to say as a completely impartial observer that I have seen Domino and his white bits are definately white.
I am impartial because although I am mildly interested in skunks as I am all animals, I don't want to own one, nor am I a gushy sentimentalist as most of you will know by now. Sure they are cute enough and I enjoyed holding a couple of Nerys's once but that's about it. From what Cat and Ditta were saying, they appear to be giving him a better diet than most mothers give their children nowadays.
Have you got the grumps Fixx?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Have you got the grumps Fixx?


No, I don't have the grumps Fenwoman, I was merely commenting on the colour of the skunk in the photograph, which quite clearly is orangey yellow rather than white, I then looked at the pictures of when they got Domino and he looks whiter in them than he does in the hospital bed picture. 
Now instead of everyone getting hot under the collar and having a go at me, Foofoolaflux could have pointed out that the photograph was in fact quite an old one, and that his fur colour and condition was improving, possibly even posting a more recent photograph, as I am sure she would have done had it been anybody else who commented rather than me.
Like some people on here get hot under the collar when they see primates, snakes etc. kept incorrectly (or what they perceive as incorrectly), I do when I see skunks in bad condition or conditions, in fact I am wondering whether some of the hostility evident is due to the fact that I have pulled a couple of people up on the inadequately small cages they have been confining their skunks in.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Obviously I don't have a skunk. So can I ask what deficiency does the orange/yellowing of a skunks white bits show? Is it a deficiency or an abundance of something else? I'm curious.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Fixx said:


> No, I don't have the grumps Fenwoman, *I was merely commenting on the colour of the skunk in the photograph*, which quite clearly is orangey yellow rather than white, I then looked at the pictures of when they got Domino and he looks whiter in them than he does in the hospital bed picture.
> Now instead of everyone getting hot under the collar and having a go at me, Foofoolaflux could have pointed out that the photograph was in fact quite an old one, and that his fur colour and condition was improving, possibly even posting a more recent photograph, as I am sure she would have done had it been anybody else who commented rather than me.
> Like some people on here get hot under the collar when they see primates, snakes etc. kept incorrectly (or what they perceive as incorrectly), I do when I see skunks in bad condition or conditions, in fact I am wondering whether some of the hostility evident is due to the fact that I have pulled a couple of people up on the inadequately small cages they have been confining their skunks in.


its the arrogant way you post thats the problem, and not the actual concern you claim to have, and then of course its the PMs you send out to my friends telling them Dom is in a bad condition and that i need to change his diet when you know very little about where he lives or what he is fed on!
here you go, especially for you fixx, some recent pics! 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/243599-fao-fixx.html


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I do believe the person in question was holding the skunk prior to castration and the rest of the time him and the others are free roaming in the room:Na_Na_Na_Na:

When any animal has a discoloured coat no amount of diet change or washing will change the colour immediately it is a known fact that the coat has to moult out and be replaced by the correct coloured fur and that takes a long time. I thought you would have known this Fixx as you appear to know everything else


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Arent they amazing. I imagined them to be bigger than they are. My whole family are smitten. My OH is stamping his feet and demanding Santa brings him a Skunk:lol2:
> Loving the new siggy Joe


They are amazing!!!! Haha, i dont know why people tell us all these lies about them ever spraying, nicking things, tipping up bins etc. I mean who do they think they are!

And i love the suggy too! haha, Gots it from Esfa


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

heres one of Dom Shell took last night after id covered him in beverly hills whitener 
:whistling2:


----------

